# fish forum.net signatures



## Nick16 (20 Feb 2009)

hi, i know this was discussed in a recent thread but rather than cramp that one up, id give a quick post. 

i know many of you do post on there and have been told off about a uKaps signature, well its fine now, check this post. 

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=275030&st=20&gopid=2281652&#entry2281652
that just clarifies it for the likes or aaron, andy, and any other people.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2009)

Nice one Nick, i just saw that you were biggin' us up too, thanks mate


----------



## Nick16 (20 Feb 2009)

ahh no problem, spreading the word.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Feb 2009)

There has never been a problem with posting to any of the other planted sites.  I think TFF knows it's limitations r.e. plants and also resepects that Tom Barr posts on there and that many of the UKaps members post on there.

I for one have never had a pm suggesting I was posting links to competing forums which I do in a huge amount of posts!!! 

TFF let most links go as long as they are beneficial to the thread subject and not 'stealing' members which isn't very likely to happen.  Most people use several forums so they can get a good spread of views.  Most forums tend to have only a few general views and people tend to follow the beliefs of those in the know on each forum.  UKaps is quite different really where there is quite a wide spread of opinions on the hobby compared to one other (not to be named but now commercial) that push one routine as if it is the only way.

It works 2 ways remember.  If they tell the UKAPS/SCAPE etc members to remove their sigs and those members say 'stuff TFF' they lose a lot of their 'good' knowledge which is counter productive as they are left with the 'phosphate is bad' crew and the '6WPG' is needed for Glosso fiends   They are one of the more leniant forums on this type of thing and it proves it is beneficial to them as their numbers increase 

AC


----------



## Nick16 (20 Feb 2009)

i got a pm suggesting a took the link out, i replied no, and that was it, i never heard from the mod again.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Feb 2009)

I shall wait for the call then.  Never one to miss an argument 

AC


----------



## Superman (21 Feb 2009)

I think the signatures are getting better, but there are some that have too much.

With regards to competing forums, I would of thought that ukaps should be seen as somewhere to compliment the forum rather than take away threads. Don't get me wrong, but sometimes I don't want to scroll through the "How many fish", "What Fish", "How to Cycle" and "No One Told Me About Cycling My Tank & All My Fish Are Dead". Whilst some need a place to help and some like helping new fishkeepers (me included) sometimes I want to be able to come somewhere where I'm interested in reading nearly every post; the planted section on FF does not do it for me.


----------

